# Crock pot SOB's



## NDJ (Jun 11, 2002)

just tried this & didn't taste too bad... 

About 5 pm, I soaked the breats in milk(removes blood)...did this overnight...

8 am but the breasts(6-7) in a crock pot...added a bag of onion soup mix and enough water to cover...cooked on high heat.

Noonish added a chunked up onion, turned the heat to low.

About 6 pm(meat was starting pull apart) added baby potatoes(6-10) and carrots...cooked for another two hours until potatoes were done.

turned off crock pot and let sit overnight.

next am turned it back on low...ready to eat when they warmed back up after about 3 hrs....


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

Holy crap............  I love crock pots because they are easy....... I can honestly say that is too many steps for me to try out! :beer:

I, like Ron Popeil, am a "set it and forget it" guy !!


----------



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

Remmi_&_I
We have one of those Ron Popeil Showtime rotisserie grills, it is the shizel !!! :beer:


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

MossyMO said:


> Remmi_&_I
> We have one of those Ron Popeil Showtime rotisserie grills, it is the shizel !!! :beer:


This is hard to admit but...... my wife won't let me get one! I have too many cooking gadgets she says.

Smoothie Maker
Bar Pizza oven 
Pizza Pizaz (sp?) oven
Vacuum sealer

~ I have many more and I like to use them all. They compete for counterspace with my wifes stuff :eyeroll:


----------



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

I saw the television advertisement and thought they looked great (as most infomercials do), my wife said it would be junk like quite a few infomercial products are. She said, go ahead and get it, you will not be happy until you do.
We have had it 4 or 5 years, she loves it and said when we get a larger house with a bigger kitchen we are getting the larger one.


----------

